# Possible Histiocytoma



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

My dog has a red bump on his belly. Doctor thinks it's a Histiocytoma and told us to keep an eye on it until his next visit in August. It started out small and had grown to about the size of a dime. Seems like the center is changing as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most Histiocytomas will go away on their own within 2-3 months. If it continues to grow, or is still there at the 3 month mark. I would have it removed, and sent of to the lab. I've had 3 spots removed from my dogs. First one was a sarcoma. Second one I should have waited till the 3 month mark, as it was a Histiocytoma and would have probably went away on its own. The last one was there past the 3 month mark, so it was removed, and the lab work came back good. The hardest part is waiting, and dealing with the unknown.


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

Well we waited, as suggested by the vet, and it's not good news. It is not a hystiocytoma, it is a Mast Cell tumor. Grade 3   We are going to the oncologist on Friday. Say a prayer for us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You, and your pup will be in my prayers.
Give him a hug, and try and stay positive.


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh.My. :-[

Number Two was diagnosed with a mast cell, removed, and did well with no symptoms and no additional treatment..clean margins like yours...for many years. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Cancer is a scary diagnosis, but most especially in childhood..that's not what puppyhood is supposed to be about.

I know how frightening this is for you....but the good news is that the margin were clear. Did they remove a node? Did it spread?

I'd ask the oncologist what the actual stats are on puppies with clear margins that receive and not receive chemo, try to get all the data and not react just on emotion.

Also...and I know how hard this is....recall that your V is more than the diagnosis, an enjoy every moment you share with each other.


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for your encouraging support. We go to the oncologist on Friday. Praying they got it all.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My advice is to just take each day as it comes and try to be positive. Live each day to the fullest with your pup. I know the news was not good. (Been through terminal cancer with my husband).
Wishing you well and saying a payer for speedy and full recovery.
Marcia and Dharma


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis has what I think/hope is a histiocytoma, it's come up over the last month or so and is about the size of a kidney bean. I'm hoping that it will start to shrink back soon and I'm inclined to wait until he has his 12 month check up at the vets next month rather than take him in earlier. Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think if it doesn't continue to grow you're good to wait on it. Might want to give them a ring though and ask their thoughts.


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

If you think your dog has a histiocytoma, INSIST that the vet aspirate the area immediately. I feel that if we knew this, that Zeke night still be alive today. Bu the time they took the mass off, it was a level 3 Mass Cell tumor with mitotic count of 30. He lived for three months after diagnosis.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have my heart felt sympathy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

